# GB Mill modifications... yet again...



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 13, 2008)

I couldn't leave well enough alone. 

When milling the large logs I post pictures of, most times I have to change the chain after every cut. I began tracking just how much time this consumed and found I was spending as much or more time setting up for each cut than making it. By the time I dismounted the saw from the mill, changed the chain and tighten it, fire the saw run it a few seconds, re-tighten the chain (required on the long bars), remount the saw, tweak the mill to compensate for bar sag and add fuel and oil, 15 minutes or more would pass. I began to ponder on how I could modify the mill so that the chain can be removed by loosening the bar only.

This is what I came up with. Instead of modifying the original uprights I fabricated new ones.







I cut a 1/4" plate stiffener to connect the mill and power head and bolted them together sandwiching the bar. I also bent an open chip guard to replace the sprocket cover.






I cut out a plate washer for the bar nuts.






My GB bars come with a hole in the nose but my Cannon bar needs to be drilled.






Oiler in place.

Continued...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 13, 2008)

Complete for now...

I lengthened the uprights to give me a 24"+ cut capacity. This will be useful when we want to quarter a log.







Chain install...












Now I just need to cut some wood!


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 13, 2008)

looks good!!!! Have you ran the open cover yet, and if so how much more prone to dust is it, if any???

I love people that think outside the box


----------



## Dai Sensei (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good to me. Involves a lot of drilling the bar though, if it doesn't have the holes already, but overall you would be well ahead.

You say changing the chain every cut. I assume to sharpen, or put on a newly sharpened one, not a new one?


----------



## BobL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey . . . . nice fiddlin' !!! . . . looks good and strong.

I find its a real bonus to not have to remove the bar from the mill to replace the chain. The pathway to do this on the BIL mill is a bit more tortuous than yours but it still works.

I can't tell from your photos but I assume you chip guard is not welded to the mill frame?

Anyway, I'll be interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 13, 2008)

Very smart mod as always good work! I am sure I have asked before but would you reccomend a GB? I will be making the decision between the alaskan or the GB pretty soon (still no freetime yet!!) and I am still wondering if the GB with no mods is the way to go for me or if I should just go with the alaskan which seems to mount quicker and be a little simpler maybe can even change the chain due to the way its mounted. I do really appreciate the construction of the GB though. Tough decison. Thanks


----------



## dustytools (Mar 13, 2008)

Way to go Aggie.


----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 13, 2008)

Freakingstang said:


> looks good!!!! Have you ran the open cover yet, and if so how much more prone to dust is it, if any???
> 
> I love people that think outside the box



+ 1 .
also hows deflection goin to work.....not build up where the dogs would be ?

Aggy... your refining what we'll ,probably all end up doing 
THANKS FOR THE PICS.


Your Pecan slabs sure look choice


----------



## DRB (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice customizing I have thought of mounting a bar that way but could not come up with a good way to make a chip/chain guard. Looks like you have mounted your chip guard to the dog bolt holes

Thanks for the pics. Let us know how it preformsopcorn:


----------



## stonykill (Mar 14, 2008)

thats great aggie! I see a new mill in the works for me, after seeing those pictures!


----------



## rayvil01 (Mar 15, 2008)

Fantastic ingenuity! That ought to save a lot of time.

So, you just drilled right through the center of the sprocket? I had no idea that was an option.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been out a few days so I'll attempt to answer all the questions in one shot.




Freakingstang said:


> ... Have you ran the open cover yet, and if so how much more prone to dust is it, if any???...





Gumnuts said:


> + 1 .
> also hows deflection goin to work.....not build up where the dogs would be ?...



I haven't had the opportunity to run it yet. I'll be sure to let ya'll know how it works in this department when I do.




BobL said:


> ....I can't tell from your photos but I assume you chip guard is not welded to the mill frame?....





DRB said:


> .... Looks like you have mounted your chip guard to the dog bolt holes....



It's bolted to the power head only and uses the bottom dog hole plus one I added to the top. I epoxied in a brass threaded insert because cast aluminum doesn't hold threads well in thin sections.




irishcountry said:


> I am sure I have asked before but would you reccomend a GB? ...



My opinion is the GB mill has the edge over the Alaskan when using 42"+ bars due to the additional support for the power head. With practice you can mount and dismount a GB just as quickly as an Alaskan.




rayvil01 said:


> ....So, you just drilled right through the center of the sprocket? I had no idea that was an option.



This bar had a hole in it from the factory but I have drilled Powermatch bar tips. You have to take extreme care to keep all the metal chips out of the bearings though. I use my shop vac to suck them up as I'm drilling.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 16, 2008)

*missed one*



Dai Sensei said:


> .... Involves a lot of drilling the bar though, if it doesn't have the holes already.....



It's not too bad with the right bits. I use sharpened carbide tipped hammer drill bits with my drill press and it takes about 2 minutes total per hole. I tried many other types of steel bits a these are the best by far.




Dai Sensei said:


> You say changing the chain every cut. I assume to sharpen, or put on a newly sharpened one, not a new one?



To put on a sharpened one. I rarely hand file these chains to keep my sanity. Godda love a chain grinder.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 17, 2008)

OK thanks for the info as always a wealth of information. Again good clean looking mod!!


----------



## BobL (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks AGWB. It will be interesting to see how the guard works out. if the sawdust builds up too much, when you make your next drive sprocket/chip guard you may want to consider flaring the section of the guard in the region of the normal sawdust escape path.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I just finished my mill, haven't used it yet, and you have already got me thinking about mods


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 17, 2008)

BobL said:


> Thanks AGWB. It will be interesting to see how the guard works out. if the sawdust builds up too much, when you make your next drive sprocket/chip guard you may want to consider flaring the section of the guard in the region of the normal sawdust escape path.



I have an idea on how I want to do this if necessary but I think there's enough room in there for the chips to drop free. I'll know for sure soon...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 30, 2008)

Well.....


She performed like she should have. 

In use... flattening a slab for a table project (more to come on that).






The chip guard worked great too. I might add a sloped deflector just for s&g's but it doesn't really need it.


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2008)

Alright!  

Grain shots? or are ya saving those for the table shots?


----------



## Matildasmate (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Aggie ......... I didnt think you would have any hassle's with your set up , look's great mate , look's like a huge unit mate , no wonder you alway's have a helper with it , great pic's and info Aggie as alway's and some great idea's too . Cheer's MM


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 30, 2008)

BobL said:


> Alright!
> 
> Grain shots? or are ya saving those for the table shots?



Yep- and they are purrrrrrdy! opcorn: opcorn: 


.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton (Mar 30, 2008)

that's just AWESOME!!!i can't wait to see that!!! so innovative..and constructed nicely too..great work Jared! who's the young man helping you??

Jordan 


wish i could mill wood like that, but id never find the wood nor the time...i remember that log you milled for us last year..it is fantastic watching you do that, and the final product is just beautiful!!! what kind of wood do you think looks the best after you cut it????(pis?) besides those without nails....


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 31, 2008)

Brownpot Deaton said:


> that's just AWESOME!!!i can't wait to see that!!! so innovative..and constructed nicely too..great work Jared! who's the young man helping you??
> 
> Jordan
> 
> ...




That's one of my helpers. I have a couple of high school kids working for me part time. 


Thanks. This slab is actually from that log (less the metal). I'm a big fan of Mesquite but there are many woods I like.


----------



## CoreyB (Aug 26, 2015)

For some reason I can not see the photos for some reason. I would love to be able to see this project.


----------



## BobL (Aug 26, 2015)

A couple of years ago the site was down (hacked?) and all the links the to the photos were lost.
I agree that losing the pics to this thread is a real shame because AGW had done a nice job with these mods.
I have reinserted some of my pics. Every now and then I do a few more.
Dang - I just saw that this is no longer possible either.


----------

